# mysql 4.1 should i upgrade/how?



## p3n1x (Dec 8, 2008)

ive always just used mysql 4.1 just cuz its the one i used first, it worked, and at the time i didnt know much.

now i just use it for my stuff and its ez, im not database guy, i just need something up that will work for such tools i use that require it.

so with that should i upgrade to 5 or 6 i see is now available...is there a reason to, and how should i go about it?

or should i just leave well enough alone and stay as is..

anybody have some input for a db novice? 

Thanks!


----------



## brd@ (Dec 8, 2008)

Since you say you are not a DB person, and well for anyone using mysql.. I would stay on the 4.1 branch. They have had some pretty critical bugs in the newer versions that aren't quite ironed out yet. I would however upgrade to the latest 4.1.x.

Upgrades to newer major versions should only really be done if you need features in those releases and with testing in a dev/QA environment.


----------



## p3n1x (Dec 9, 2008)

right right, many thanks for the info

'it just works' is what works for me. 

when that time comes though to update to a new version because 4 is EOL'd, what if scenarios. what would i do, uninstall my old 41, then install say 51 or whatnot, and it should see my old databses, maybe want to run some conversions on them for a reason or another and it should pick right back up working again?


----------



## jleal2003 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Just*

Just look for security advisorys and vulnerabilities!! patch them !


----------



## brd@ (Dec 9, 2008)

p3n1x said:
			
		

> right right, many thanks for the info
> 
> 'it just works' is what works for me.
> 
> when that time comes though to update to a new version because 4 is EOL'd, what if scenarios. what would i do, uninstall my old 41, then install say 51 or whatnot, and it should see my old databses, maybe want to run some conversions on them for a reason or another and it should pick right back up working again?



Yeah, there is an upgrade script you need to run, but for the most part they just work. I would probably go from 4.1 -> 5.0 and stay there, unless 5.1 settles more.

Also as the previous poster mentioned security updates, security/portaudit is your friend for letting you know about the security problems.


----------



## p3n1x (Dec 10, 2008)

gotcha. 

i do use portaudit for sure! i do run a webserver and such so i do want to know whats what on my system.

sounds good. i believe i tried installing 5 once but it didnt put a startup script in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ and i tihnk i had to make my own or something. ill give this a whirl in a VM shortly to see how things may go.


----------

